# Canadian Bacon a bit tough, Help Please!



## pwillie (Dec 31, 2012)

I made some canadian bacon from a pork loin and used Pop's brine for about a week and hot smoked it at 225 to an internal temp of about 145.  It's been a couple of weeks and I may have taken it to 160, not certain but I think 145 is correct.  Flavors are great and it is beautiful however, it seems that it is tougher than it should be after I thin sliced it and fried it a bit.  Is CB always a bit tough or have I done something or not done something that I should have?  What am I missing or am I expecting to much.  This was my first time to make CB.  Comments are welcome, please....................I need some help with this............Thanks


----------



## cmix (Jan 1, 2013)

I have only made CB twice so I am not an expert by any means.  Seems like I remember reading that you need to brine for at least 10 days.  I brined mine for 18 days.  It was very tender both times.  

I also cold smoked mine for 4 hours prior to raising the temp.  I would think that smoking at 225f is too high.  I smoked at 175f.  

I was very pleased with the turn out using Pop's brine.  Hope this helps.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 1, 2013)

225 is a little high (150-170). The 145 or 160 IT makes a big difference in dryness and toughness and sometimes the meat is just tougher. 145 is plenty. It takes 4-8 hours to slowly bring it up to 145.

Some people cold smoke it and handle it like raw bacon. Slice and do the cooking in the frying pan. I haven't tried that because I like to eat cooked out of the fridge or in sandwiches.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

I accidentally took my last batch of CB to 165*!!!! if you re-heat it in a fry pan add two to four tablespoons of water to the pan. This will steam the CB while it re-heats and will add moisture making for a more tender piece of meat.

I also used Pop's brine.  I cold smoked mine for 4 hours then set the smoker to 180* Meant to pull at 140 and wrap with foil, but fell asleep. Woke up with an oh [email protected]#!, hence why I pulled at 165*!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Cooking it twice will toughen it up.
I cook once, with gentle heat.
Also, look for loins that are well marbled.


~Martin


----------



## pwillie (Jan 1, 2013)

*Thanks guys for your comments and advice.  I am a wine maker and make precise notes on every bottle that I make.  I am in the process of developing a format for record keeping on all of my grills and smokes.  I really think that I only took the CB to 145 and I also believe that I may have smoked it at a lower temp than 225 b*ecause I recall that it did take almost eight hours to smoke.  Rest assured that I will have accurate notes on each smoke in the future so If I should make something that I consider almost perfect, I will be able to look at my notes and repeat the process.  By the same token, if it stinks, I can make some changes and avoid doing it the same way the next time.

I wonder how many of us keep notes on what and how we smoke or grill things?  Admittedly, the quality of the meat being grilled or smoked could vary the results.  Thanks again.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 1, 2013)

Tarbaby said:


> *Thanks guys for your comments and advice.  I am a wine maker and make precise notes on every bottle that I make.  I am in the process of developing a format for record keeping on all of my grills and smokes. *


I keep records of what I do but I need to better organize those records.


----------

